# Memorial Saugeye tourney Ohio



## pegedt (Jan 21, 2006)

I am holding a Saugeye tournament at Indian Lake, Ohio on May 21st, 2006 to raise money for the children of my best friend that was killed in a car accident. Scott and I were best friends for close to seventeen years, and I can't tell you how many hours we spent fishing and hunting together. Myself and two other close friends have decided to hold this tournament each year to raise money to put towards his 2 children's college fund or whatever they might need when they graduate. I know that my friend would have done the same for any of us, and probably about anyone he ever met. 

Thank you for your consideration. 

John Stalling 


Tourney Info: 

Second Annual Scott Kuhn Memorial Saugeye Tournament 

Indian Lake, Ohio 

Blackhawk State Ramp 

May 21st 2006 

7am-3:30 pm 

$60.00 per boat 

$10.00 Big fish pot per boat (optional) 

Contact John Stalling (937) 407-1398

Matt Pickering (937) 844 9678


----------

